# Skull theory guesses pls! Have been told there is also a clear nub for you nub people



## lucy_x

Iv made up my own mind, want to see if others agree :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160801_153952.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 79


----------



## lucy_x

Evidently there is a nub viewable in this shot, can anyone else see it ;)


----------



## ale

Girl


----------



## embeth

I can see a nub looks v girly to me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl :pink:


----------



## lucy_x

Bump, only a few weeks to go!


----------



## Dollybird

:pink:


----------



## Isme

If I'm seeing the nub correctly, then I'm going to guess girl. :)


----------



## _jellybean_

:pink:


----------



## Mysticalrain

Girl!


----------



## Lucy3

Girly!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl from nub too :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Think you might have a :pink: bundle on board Lucy :)


----------



## lucy_x

EverythingXd said:


> Think you might have a :pink: bundle on board Lucy :)

Lol, iv posted on a tonne of groups on Facebook too, so far iv 26 girl guesses and 5 boy guesses.....we shall wait and see! I'd love another :pink: because that's what my daughter wants, I'd just like to know now!!


----------



## EverythingXd

lucy_x said:


> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> Think you might have a :pink: bundle on board Lucy :)
> 
> Lol, iv posted on a tonne of groups on Facebook too, so far iv 26 girl guesses and 5 boy guesses.....we shall wait and see! I'd love another :pink: because that's what my daughter wants, I'd just like to know now!!Click to expand...

Ooh I didn't know there were Facebook groups for gender guessing, I'll have to have a search :thumbup: I've only had 1 boy guess so far, more girls but my nub isn't very clear. Can't wait to find out! When is your scan? x


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I'm actually going to guess boy :)


----------



## lucy_x

EverythingXd said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> Think you might have a :pink: bundle on board Lucy :)
> 
> Lol, iv posted on a tonne of groups on Facebook too, so far iv 26 girl guesses and 5 boy guesses.....we shall wait and see! I'd love another :pink: because that's what my daughter wants, I'd just like to know now!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh I didn't know there were Facebook groups for gender guessing, I'll have to have a search :thumbup: I've only had 1 boy guess so far, more girls but my nub isn't very clear. Can't wait to find out! When is your scan? xClick to expand...


Not for another 4 weeks!! Its ages! I'm excited to know.for both of us!!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I say boy


----------



## DobbyForever

I guess girl as well


----------



## sarah0108

I say girl


----------



## lucy_x

Just popping this back up as I should find out on Tuesday!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## lucy_x

forgot to update! - baby is a girly! :pink:, so I was right when I saw what I thought I saw at 12week scan, and looks like a hell of a lot of oyu girls were right too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

